# Aalreuse selber bauen?



## Hechtkiller/Ulf S (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo!
Wieder ein sehr heikliches Thema!
Anfang September fahr ich wieder nach Schweden zu meinem Ferienhaus mit eigenem Grundstück wo ein Teil eines 2m beiten Grabens auch mir mit gehört!(Angeln speziell Reusen erlaubt!!!)
Nun möchte ich mir bis dahin eine Reuse selber bauen!
An jedem Ende sollte die Fangnetze sein damit die Aale nicht an der Seite vorbei kommen!Also dass die Aale von beiden Seiten in die Reuse rein kommen!Außerdem sollte die Reuse nicht alzu lang werden|rolleyes
Achso Wassertiefe:stolze 90cm
Vielleicht kann ja wer helfen:l


----------



## Jemir (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aalreuse selber bauen?*

schon alleine für die Idee ein Fließgewässer offensichtlich absolut fischdicht zu machen gehört bestraft....


----------



## ToxicToolz (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aalreuse selber bauen?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich entsinne mich, dass Schweden seit 2008 ein totales Fangverbot zum Schutz des Aales ausgesprochen hat!


 

Yeep, so ist es ... Und Ich habe bis jetzt nicht gehört das dat mal aufgehoben wurde ....


----------



## TRANSformator (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aalreuse selber bauen?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich entsinne mich, dass Schweden seit 2008 ein totales Fangverbot zum Schutz des Aales ausgesprochen hat!
> 
> klick
> 
> ...




Stimmt soweit und ist meiner Meinugn nach auch sinnvoll.

Ich meine mich jedoch entsinnen zu können, dass man als Eigentümer eines Privatgewässers unter Umständen eine Ausnahmegenehmigung erwerben kann.

Im Board findet sich außerdem das:



IKEA S schrieb:


> Die Antwort ist jetzt da! Ich übersetze einfach alles und füge noch den Schwedischen Text als Ergänzung hinzu.
> 
> Hallo Käthe
> 
> ...




@ Threadersteller
Allgemein halte ich aber auch nichts vom Absperren ganzer Gewässer. Du bist auf den Aal nicht angewiesen, deshlab von mir auch keine Reusentipps. Sollte dir unetr oben genannten Wgeen doch irgendwie eine Erlaubnis zustehen, sei doch froh, dass du als Einer der Wenigen überhaupt in Schweden noch Aal fangen darfst und setz dich mit der Rute hin.

Gruß


----------



## Bream_Ol (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aalreuse selber bauen?*

Hallo,

Ich persönlich finde alleine die Frage nach der Reuse, ganz ehrlich, reichlich daneben! #q

Allein schon die Anordnung der Fangnetze um das Gewässer komplett abzusperren. Ich glaubs ja nicht!

Lernen einige Leute nie ??:r|peinlich


----------



## zander-ralf (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aalreuse selber bauen?*

Tja Ulf, da gibt's natürlich richtig eins für auf die Fresse!!!
Auch Norwegen hat zum 1. Juli 2009 ein totales Aalfangverbot verhängt.
Willst du auch noch ein Kochrezept für Glasaale haben?#q

Ungläubige Grüße von zander-ralf


----------

